# Is there a Dax equilvient in powerpivot for COUNTIF() and COUNTIFS() function



## TMililli (Feb 28, 2014)

Good Day,

I am new to powerpivot and wanted to count dups of data in a column based on a criteria
i.e. COUNTIF(S$9:S$999999,S9) or COUNTIFS([SWName],[@SWName],[SWProdName],[@SWProdName])

Thank You
Tom


----------



## sheetspread (Feb 28, 2014)

The Calculate function

DAX expression to count values within a table


----------

